# 2013 Halloween -- LTD Commodities/ABC Distributing/Lakeside companies



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey, there are New 2013 halloween items over on the _Harvest Preview 2013 catalog_ (made colored catalog text a clickable link for everyone) on the LTD Commodities website available now. They have not yet been posted to ABC Distributing's/ Lakeside's site yet (these are sister companies owned by one parent group and their websites look nearly identical). Some fun halloween stuff like: 

Hanging Clown, Hanging Bat, Interactive Skeleton in Hammock, Medusa head (looks like same sold in stores last year), Garland, lighted Ghost Ground Breaker (cute for the little ones), set of 3 LED lighted window bats, 10-count Speed Shotz Finger Lights, plus more...


I had purchased the snoring skeleton in the hammock from ABC a number of months ago and saw it had sold out so called Customer Service for LTD. Basically the 3 companies have the same stock although it occasionally differs. She said that ABC was expecting a shipment of the hammock skellies within a week so I could either order from LTD or wait for them on the ABC site. Told her I was looking to add one or two more for my halloween display this year and that's when she mentioned that the Preview catalog over on LTDs site was online now and they had a number of neat halloween items listed in it. Had to share the news with you guys!


BTW the Snoring Skeleton in Hammock is pretty tiny and inexpensively constructed but the mechanism that makes him breathe and snore (his little chest goes up and down while he snores) is worth the price IMO. Hope to upgrade him to a better or different body down the road.


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks for the link! I see some things that I really "need".


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> lighted Ghost Ground Breaker (cute for the little ones)


OK, I'm going to have to add this one to my collection: http://www.ltdcommodities.com/catal...=0&catalogBookId=3403&catalogId=catalog580010


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm surprised to see new Halloween items showing up already, some of which are really cool. Thanks for sharing, GoS.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I bought the Medusa head last year from Walgreens and I really love it. The hanging bat looks pretty cool too.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

That little groundbreaker ghost is really cute. I may have to get that one. 

I love these catalogs. They're a great place to get cheap stuff to upgrade or use as is.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm wondering if they will be restocking the crashed witch again.

I do like the little ghost groundbreaker and might get him. I'd like to arrange him inside our fence so that it looks like he's popping up from behind it to the kids walking past. That or place him inside our house in the upper bedroom so it looks like from the street he's going to float up from the bottom of the window. Easy enough to get an electrical cord plugged in to light him up.

I definitely am going with my original plan however to add one or two more hammock guys.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't seem to be able to find what you guy have. I click the link and all I get is their home page. No Harvest Preview catalog listed. I even clicked Saruman's link and it took me to the homepage.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Im the goddess, you are not imagining it! The website said the catalog was a Sneak Peek but I never thought they would have pulled it after letting us peek. The Customer Service lady didn't mention anything about that happening either. Wow. 

Now I did write down the item numbers of some of the things I liked and when I enter them in the search field, just even a few of the numbers, you see the item description pop up along side of it like when you are typing in a member's name here. Only when you click on the item title shown, it comes up "not found". I'll post a couple of them below but it looks like they pulled the curtain on halloween Harvest items for the time being. 

Hanging clown 10.95
309100-6HKN

Hanging bat 12.95
309101-4HVA

Interactive Skeleton in Hammock 17.95
309103-0542

Animated Medusa Head 19.95
309104-8HM8

Garland 11.95
309104-8HM3

Didn't jot down the little ghost ground breaker or any other items. Did want to let you know im the goddess that you are not having problems with your computer.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Try this-- go to their Quick Order tab and enter an item number above and it will pop up with the item. It will show only a very small picture of it however. I did this with the hanging bat and it says it ships 6/16. I tried clicking on the photo of it and on the item descrip hoping it would pull up the full page to it but no luck. Appears the best I can do!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey guys, got my email alert this a.m. from ABC Distributing that their Harvest Catalog is now available. All of the items I posted about in #1 above are there now. Some of the items like the hanging clowns or garland are listed in a combined listing with another item like with the hanging bat or medusa head. Glad to see my little snoring skeleton in the hammock is back in stock as well.

I suspect early halloween items if not in current catalogs of sister companies of ABC Distributing already will be listed real soon. And as mentioned almost all of the items will be stocked by all of the sister companies.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Here's what I found when I searched "halloween" at Lakeside

There's a lot of "limited quantities" & "online only" stuff there so get it while the gettin' is good!!

I like these little guys:









And the talking bust & that's not usually my sort of thing but I like the way he looks. He says: "Beware the spirits that live in this house; they do not take kindly to visitors."


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I got my stuff today!

The bust is Tekky & styrofoam & he says 3 or 4 things in a spoooookeeee voice. He has an on/off switch which is great & his eyes are little LEDs. A tad overpriced for styrofoam, but I dig him. 

The little glowing spiders are 3 plastic balls about the size of a wiffle ball & they're separate from the "legs" which are metal. The balls are all connected by a wire so you have to put them out close together & then you will have to cover the wires with something. They come with a detachable solar panel which I'm charging.

If you look closely at the catalog pic I posted you can see the wires coming outta their spidey butts. They've jammed them into the cracks of the steps on which they're sitting so you don't really notice it. 

Lakeside has some new Halloween stuff too. They have the Talking Busts for $20 a pair & it's online only.
http://www.lakeside.com/Holiday/Hol...-Set/prod1070892.jmp?navAction=jump&fm=search

Now that I've seen the new offerings I'm ordering some hands & the zombie decanter, both online only:



















I also got the hose but I'm too lazy to go hook it up. I'd have to dip myself in Off to go outside right now & I just don't feel like it.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> The bust is Tekky & styrofoam & he says 3 or 4 things in a spoooookeeee voice. He has an on/off switch which is great & his eyes are little LEDs. A tad overpriced for styrofoam, but I dig him.


Too bad that he costs so much for being nothing more than hard foam I'm glad that you are happy with him, at least; that's what counts.

I'm _definitely_ ordering at least one pair of hands, since they are not even $5 each... Thanks for the alert regarding them, RCIAG. 

I see that they have more new items. Many of the 'spiderweb cutwork collection' pieces are gorgeous: http://www.lakeside.com/Holiday/Hol...tion/prod1071093.jmp?navAction=jump&fm=search


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Being styrofoam and with lit eyes he would be perfect for topping cemetary columns. Never want anything heavy up there to fall and hurt someone. Could probably be monster mudded to match the column.

Thanks for posting. I haven't been to my ABC site in a while.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't recall if it mentioned it was hard styrofoam in the description & it's too late now because now that I've got him I like him enough not to return him. I'll just have to be careful storing him.. He's a pretty good size too. I'll take pics & post 'em tomorrow. I don't see him listed in the Halloween stuff they have up now. He needs some more black paint on him because they over drybrushed him with white or grey, but other than that he's a keeper for me.

I'd also bet these guys are connected by wires too. I bought another set of 3 like this last year & they were connected by a wire.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

They've got some new stuff online!!

Check it out now, some available in limited quantities & ONLINE ONLY!!

Inflatable "wigs"
https://www.lakeside.com/Toys-+-Spo...-Wig/prod1080324.jmp?navAction=jump&fm=search










Spooky owl decor
https://www.lakeside.com/Holiday/Ho...ecor/prod1080546.jmp?navAction=jump&fm=search


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Very cool! I need to check this out!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Does anyone have the Product number for the resin witch's hands (Post #13)? I noticed they were listed Limited Quantity, swear it was last night but I ordered a Door knocker off of Amazon and then forgot about the Hands. They are gone now and I called the company to see if they were getting more in but I'm going to need the number for them to look. The CS guy looked but didn't see them and said they might have been part of a test trial. He said limited quantity could mean anything say from 100 to just a few. Yikes! Jump if you see something you like and see thst posted! They apparently get so many items in, list them and see how they sell, if well they could be ordered and listed in Next Years catalog!! A whole year away! Anyway if someone has the number, please post so I can check it out with them. Thanks.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't know the product number, but just wanted you to know that I recently ordered some similar hands from BuyCostumes.com and was pleased with them too. So, maybe you can check with them if you need some.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

For grabbing hands the number is 575177027, for clawing hands the number is 575177019. No clue what the diff is though.

I just checked my ordering email & clicked the link & got "no longer available."


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> For grabbing hands the number is 575177027, for clawing hands the number is 575177019. No clue what the diff is though.


The difference is that the clawing hand reaches downward when hung, while the grabbing hand has an upward-facing palm.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

RCIAG, i called ABC and they said that isn't the number they need. Said it should be 6 numbers a Dash and then some letters.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Spookie, going off both the boxes and the invoice, the product number for 'Clawing' is listed as WH7-CLW, while 'Grabbing' is WH7-GRB.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I saw some stuff on lakesides website I want for my wedding but they don't ship to Canada


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I got my hands from Lakeside, not ABC but it sounds like they're a no go for either.

I don't think I realized that you need to check with them at least every week to see what's new.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I will link to a post I just did on the hands under another thread in case it helps some of you guys out too. But basically I was able to order the hands still. See Post 8378: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/89730-what-did-you-find-buy-today-838.html if you are interested in ordering it.


Has anyone ever seen the "_Twisted Cakes_" book before?...it is one of their new items. I like the clown cake on the cover and could see using that for my circus theme. The book is limited quantity on ABC Distrib (etc) and I managed to find one copy for $3 new! on Amazon so bought it there. Amazon's site has a Look Inside BTW and there's some really cool ideas for cakes for halloween in there like the gravestone. I also like the photo of the voodoo doll cake, caught a glimpse of it with the tarrot cards after Page 17 and before the tombstone cake instructions on the Amazon Look Inside. If you don't see the voodoo doll, refresh the page and look thru the preview again. Amazon will switch up pages but eventually you will see it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

My 6 hands (3 grabbing and 3 clawing) arrived today and look great. Really pleased and what a great price. Came packed in their own boxes with picture labels on them and styro foam liners for protection. Should make for safe storage in the off season. I wonder if there are 3M Command hooks that will work with these to display on the wall.

Thanks to all who gave the alert and assisted with the SKU (including in general shopping thread).


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Has anyone ever seen the "_Twisted Cakes_" book before?...it is one of their new items. I like the clown cake on the cover and could see using that for my circus theme. The book is limited quantity on ABC Distrib (etc) and I managed to find one copy for $3 new! on Amazon so bought it there. Amazon's site has a Look Inside BTW and there's some really cool ideas for cakes for halloween in there like the gravestone. I also like the photo of the voodoo doll cake, caught a glimpse of it with the tarrot cards after Page 17 and before the tombstone cake instructions on the Amazon Look Inside. If you don't see the voodoo doll, refresh the page and look thru the preview again. Amazon will switch up pages but eventually you will see it.


That one must also be gone already... The first link simply took me to their main page; the one to Amazon worked, and the book looks really cool.

Others of limited quantity and online-only are the new Solar Gargoyle, Glass Skull Bowls, Color-Changing Zombie Hand, and the Animated Clown or Bat.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I haven't received the _Twisted Cakes_ book yet thru Amazon but probably will this week. Can't wait to look thru it.

Yes, it appears ABC Distrib, et al, have pulled it from their websites. However, using the tip I learned when ordering the Creepy Hands, it looks like there are still some copies left. If you go to ABC's Quick Form and enter the cookbook SKU number, 548169-2TCV, it will come up with a small photo of it on the order form and could order from there. Also with that SKU number you should be able to call them and find out how many copies are left. It was $10.95. I figure this info might be helpful if you want to order the cookbook thru them and/or need to reach particular dollar amount for some discount maybe. From now on when I see a product there I might want, I'm doing an image capture of the item page so I can have all the pertinent info should they pull the item before I pull the trigger!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Those Skull glasses remind me of the ones I was buying a few years ago from ROSS DRESS FOR SUCCESS. In ABC's "Wow, Limited Items This Week" area I also saw the color changing hand. I thought the Zombie Crossing Sign and Caution Tape was interesting as well as the Monster High knee socks and slippers. The Walking Dead Wacky Woblers might be something fans of the show would like. 

I should get on their mailing list for promos while the halloween items are being released. I'm still hoping to pick up one or two more of the snoring skellies in the hammock guys before they are gone to go with the two I got last year and wonder if I sign up for the newsletter if I'll get a discount. I hate yet another barage of newsletters from companies but wouldn't mind the discount and any heads up. Does any one get ABC/Lakeside/LTD Limited's newsletters?


----------

